# This hurts my soul in so many ways...



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I know people are important, but the medical research and the mice lost?
-smh-
whoa.


----------



## spectrally (Oct 10, 2012)

Doesn't show anything for me.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Nor me..


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

heres the link,
http://news.yahoo.com/hurricane-sandy-d ... 00419.html

Its such a shame as now they are going to have to start over again with new animals, also not a nice way to go for the animals in the labs.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

that is a real shame


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

thats very sad those poor animals and people who have lost so much


----------

